# ADHD Child with impulsivity prominence



## CaymanWent (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi

My husband and I have been given permanent residency and are planning a visit in April 2011 with a view to moving there permanently in early 2012. We don't have jobs there yet but are confident we will find something when we arrive - we both work in skills shortage areas. We have two children 9 and 7 and our 9 year old has recently been diagnosed with ADHD with an impulsivity prominence. We have been told the schools in NZ are supportive children with ADHD but I wondered what other experience people have had. Are there specific laws which schools have to abide by in order to ensure they are supporting children with this type of diagnosis and if so, what are the laws/Regulations or codes of conducts? We are UK citizens but don't currently live in the UK so I'm interested to know whether people think NZ is better or worse for this type of support than the UK.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

CaymanWent said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I have been given permanent residency and are planning a visit in April 2011 with a view to moving there permanently in early 2012. We don't have jobs there yet but are confident we will find something when we arrive - we both work in skills shortage areas. We have two children 9 and 7 and our 9 year old has recently been diagnosed with ADHD with an impulsivity prominence. We have been told the schools in NZ are supportive children with ADHD but I wondered what other experience people have had. Are there specific laws which schools have to abide by in order to ensure they are supporting children with this type of diagnosis and if so, what are the laws/Regulations or codes of conducts? We are UK citizens but don't currently live in the UK so I'm interested to know whether people think NZ is better or worse for this type of support than the UK.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Wouldn't have lived in Cayman by any chance??? ME TOO!!!!!

I am a teacher over here (secondary level) so can offer help from my perspective. Depending on the severity of the ADHD depends on how much (if any) support is given. There is funding available to provide support within lessons etc, but again, this is dependent on severity etc, and will always be limited just like in England or anywhere else. Children have to be able to access their medication, and in most cases I have come across are fully integrated within mainstream lessons. My time in the UK saw children actually having a separate unit where kids could go...great if they are having a bad time, but I found that this often made them feel more separate from their peers and affected their ADHD more. But again, that is just what I have seen.

Every school is different and handles things differently. You have to look around and find the right one for you. 

I hope this helps. Feel free to give me a call if you want further advice. Also, will you be spending anytime back in the UK before moving here??? I would recommend it...it certainly made our time easier, as we still miss Grand Cayman and the Sunset Bar!


----------



## CaymanWent (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Jenswater

I appreciate your advice and comments. I do live in Cayman at the moment. When were you here? 

We're really new to the diagnosis so we're still taking it all in. We are worried that a diagnosis will actually disadvantage our child more but I guess we just need to fight and make sure that doesn't happen. I think like you said it's about looking at schools and deciding which ones will offer her the best support and chances. We're keen she is not labelled negatively and I think that can happen everywhere including here and the UK and I'm sure NZ also.

I am hoping to have a few weeks/months in the UK before the move but not sure how that will work out in reality. We are visiting the North Island in April and can't wait to start planning our permanent move although I'm sure there's no where like Sunset House so we'll just have to get used to that :focus:

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

CaymanWent said:


> Thanks Jenswater
> 
> I appreciate your advice and comments. I do live in Cayman at the moment. When were you here?


We lived there from 2007 to 2008. We have friends and family still out there. My husband worked at the rugby club. I was a teacher at John Gray High School! We still debate going back at times...still miss those beaches and weekends at the rugby club.

As and when you get over, feel free to look us up. I am in Tauranga, and would love to offer some help and advice. I could arrange for you to meet with staff at the school I work in so as they could give some advice and assistance and help for your daughter.

Jen


----------

